# Smart



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Had a drive of a Smart car the other day. Great fun ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

They look good fun and easy to park too


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I got overtaken by one the other day :-/ I reckon he must have been flooring it because I was doing 80 at the time ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I got overtaken by one the other day Â :-/ I reckon he must have been flooring it because I was doing 80 at the time Â ;D


It may have been a 'Smart Brabus'! They are very cool. I wouldn't mind one as a little run about to keep the miles of the Beemer...anything has got be better on what that baby does to the gallon! 

PJ
:-*


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Why would you want to keep the miles off a beemer? They are company rep-mobiles  Pile the miles on. The Smart car is more special then a beemer


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think their top speed is 96 mph! 

...but the wind will blow them away!! ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Why would you want to keep the miles off a beemer? Â They are company rep-mobiles Â  Â Pile the miles on. Â


Maybe a 318i coupe.......but you're more likely to get a sales rep in a TT these days than a baby like mine! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Whats so bloody smart about them?

1. Show me an in-town parking bay that isn't sized for all cars (eg S class Mercs) and that is not just exclusive to Smarts.

2. What diifference does the length of your car make when sat nose to tail on the M25 or North Circular or your local leisure shop mall in a jam?

Sod all. That's what. 

Oh, and you nose-in-to kerb Smart parkers (sounds like nosey parkers ), what are you going to do when Mr Rep parks his BMW with a towbar inches away from your doors? Have another Latte and wait, I suspect. Not so smug, smart or clever.

   

BTW quite fancy a blast in a Smart roadster though...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Whats so bloody smart about them?


61 bhp turbocharged you know ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 61 bhp turbocharged you know Â ;D


Yes. Fantastic.


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

NCP are now pilotting a scheme in London to give discounts to Smart owners, as they have special Smart bays where you park two-up.

So I guess they can be even smugger!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> NCP are now pilotting a scheme in London to give discounts to Smart owners, as they have special Smart bays where you park two-up.
> 
> So I guess they can be even smugger!


Smug and naive.

25% discount in one car park in Portman Square. The Smart car is <50% the size of a normal car and yet you get only a 25% reduction in charges - that still makes it more expensive to park a Smart in terms of Â£s per car inch, than it does a Merc S Class.

NCP are the really clever ones.

http://www.ncp.co.uk/page.aspx?theLang=001lngdef&pointerID=40279MWBa8J9clrhhXe8jlWJvS8ZxGlP


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Only one sort of person drives a smart car :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Only one sort of person drives a smart car Â :-X


Is there a prize for the correct adjective?


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe the proper plural noun for Smarts would be a smug of Smarts?

Or a twat of Smarts?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe the proper plural noun for Smarts would be a smug of Smarts?
> 
> Or a twat of Smarts?


That'll get my vote. A twat of Smarts it is. ;D ;D

Now, what's the collective noun for several Scoobies........


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

How about a cnut of Scoobies


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

a puffer jacket full of scoobies

or if you want something a little bit more "pun like" how about:

a snack full of scoobies


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye.

And a Sphincter of Evos...... ;D

Plus of course a Cock of Corsas

and a Knob of Novas....... ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

and a bra full of TT's ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> and a bra full of TT's ;D


Perfect Lisa ;D


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I think their top speed is 96 mph! Â


Their top speed must be 82mph. Cruising down the M4 some months ago with the cruise control set at an inidcated 85mph (an actual 81mph as measured by GPS) I became aware of a vehicle behind me in the distance. Over a period of time this vehicle would begin to catch me up on the downhill stretches and then lose it all on the uphill stretches. On the flat it was making very slow gains. After some time, and having been baulked by other traffic, this vehicle caught me up and turned out to be a Smart car. On a long level stretch of motorway it then proceeded to vertake me with a relative speed of some 1 - 2 mph. As it drew alongside the noise from it was ear splitting - pedal to the metal .......... he really must have removed the carpet to get the extra couple of mm throttle travel. Shortly after it left the motorway ............ no doubt to enable the driver to put another TT 'sticker' under the driver's window ;D


----------

